# C.A.R.S. Warranty - Complete Automotive Repair Services



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I just want to warn everyone here and all of the internet about how shady of any operation the C.A.R.S. Vehicle Warranty company is.

I purchased a $1400 warranty through my dealership for my 05 Ford 250 6.0 Liter Diesel under the pretense that the C.A.R.S. Warranty was essentially a bumper to bumper (under the hood) warranty. I am not a mechanic, so I read the covered parts in the contract prior to purchasing it and between what the dealer told me and what I read, I thought the warranty would cover most issues with the truck in the future.

Boy, was I wrong.

The CARS Warranty is written in such a way that only certain VERY, VERY specific parts are covered and everything pertaining to that part or system is not. The language in the contract you sign is extremely misleading to the point it should be considered to be fraudulent.

C.A.R.S. interprets the language of their covered parts and systems only one way...in the way it doesn't cost them a cent. A lay person cannot distinguish between let's say the "Turbo" and the really expensive pipes *required *to *have *a Turbo system. They tell me they will cover the Turbo, not parts of it?! WTF?

To date, they have not covered ANY component I've needed to have serviced and even if they did, two separate mechanics I trust who called in prior to servicing for the warranty told me the coverage they do provide is a joke relative to the costs of actually doing the repair or diagnostic.

I've had the coverage for three and half months and haven't been able to utilize it once. I called today, after getting the shaft again, to cancel my coverage and get a pro-rated refund and they won't hear of it.

They have not paid a cent on my warranty. It's not worth having anymore. I want a refund since it's obvious they will continue to find reasons not to pay a claim in the future. I bought a service concept from them that is entirely not what I receiving or going to receive.

Considering they have not paid a cent to me and I do not want the coverage anymore, I find it ludicrous that they will not issue a pro-rated refund. They are basically telling me tough luck...you signed the contract, you are an idiot and we have $1,400.00 of yours.:furious:

So now, I'm going to have to file suit against them to get a refund. It's so silly, it will cost them more in legal fees and bad exposure. Absolutely brilliant.

Shame on me I suppose...Now I see all this:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/auto-wa...omplet/c-a-r-s-cars-complete-automo-739fd.htm

http://www.preludepower.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-273419.html

http://www.ripoffreport.com/auto-wa...e-aut/c-a-r-s-complete-automotive-r-d4qae.htm

C.A.R.S. Warranty - Complete Automotive Repair Services


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

And yes...I am now on a vendetta to spread the word about how absolutely evil this company is.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Exactly why I won't by extended warranties and the like for anything, it's just one more way to separate you from your money without actually having to give anything in return. The creators of this stuff should be strung up by their balls and beaten unconscious. Repeat as necessary until you get satisfaction.  

Home warranties are equally as valuable.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've never seen a legitimate auto warranty that wouldn't issue a pro-rated refund. The fact they won't goes a long way toward showing what they are all about.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Greg, Thanks for the heads up.:thumbsup: I've been considering an extended warranty but it is for these reasons I am hesitant.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh...now that I am neck deep in their nonsense, I'm reading lawsuit after lawsuit online against C.A.R.S. Protection Plus.

Basically, their entire M.O. is to request that the owner keep paying for "tear down" at their own cost to diagnose a known issue until it gets to the point where the warranty is useless. Literally, people has engines that are diagnosed by several shops to be irreparable and C.A.R.S. just keeps telling the mechanics to keep tearing it apart on the owners' dime to "find the cause" which can be THOUSANDs. Then, they dilly dally for weeks making up bullsheet about needing to send an adjuster to inspect and the adjuster never shows up.

Every time C.A.R.S. has been sued, not only have they lost, but they've had to pay RIDICULOUS attorney fees to the plaintiff to boot. It's so friggin' shady.

I have already filed a claim with the PA Attorney General regarding this. In 2004, the PA AG sued C.A.R.S. and won on the behalf of 25 people.

I wish I knew about this prior to buying....


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

BTW, do me a BIG favor and barrage these idiots on Facebook for me.

Tell them to give me a refund! There's power in numbers, boys!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/carsprotectionplus


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You shouldn't have bought a Ford with the 6.0 PSD in the first place.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to be a GM tech and a Chrysler tech and i myself believe in extended warranties. The only warranty to buy is one through a dealer and offered by the manufacturer. For example i bought the GMPP Gold for my Duramax, 3yrs and 75k of coverage, bumper to bumper with $0 deductable. That warranty cost me almost $4k and believe me, i used it. Now a bunch of you out there will say oh thats a waste of money. Well while a bunch of you are driving around with clunks and rattles and minor problems because you dont mind living with it i myself was taking my truck to the dealer to be fixed. My truck just came off its warranty several months ago, not bad for a truck that is 5yrs old and 107k on it. Only once was there an item that the extended warranty did not cover "wear item" and the OEM engine warranty did cover it but cost me $100 deductable. 

When i blew the head gaskets i had an option of which warranty to use for the repairs, i opted for the aftermarket for the 10day rental car which the OEM warranty did not offer. I know for sure i received at lest $7K in service repairs through the warranty. Well worth it IMO. Knowing what your looking at in the paper work, how warranties work, how the dealership works and knowing vehicles are a must.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not to bust your balls Greg but driving a 6.0 Ford diesel the extended warranty is a must, this is the Ford extended warranty that i would have gone with and is about the same as i had through GMPP/General Motors. http://www.fordwarrantys.com/resources/brochures/PremiumCARE_Brochure.pdf


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the one for Chrysler/Dodge that i would go with http://www.chryslerwarrantys.com/maximum_care.cfm


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what about the dealer recomending it?

i'd hate to be on the wrong end of a Di Bernardo vendetta:shutup:


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Right on Woodchuck. I used to be a service writer for Nissan many moons ago. The salesmen sold all different types of extended warranties, and left it for the service department to figure out. But every time when someone purchased a manufacturer backed extended warranty, it was far superior. 

One other thing. Talk to anyone who owns a used car lot, and ask where they make their money. It will be from finacing and the sale of extended warranties.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i had c.a.r.s on my first used van in 02... cost me 1000 for i think 4 years? i had enough of the right things break that it cost them more than 2200 over the span of 2 years to fix everything... it also cost me money for the connecting components, but my mechanic helped to have cars flip most of the bill.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Greg its good to see your FB post is still up after 3 hours. I am sure it will be gone when regular business hours hit,
but hopefully between now and then enough people will see it!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

woodchuck2 said:


> Not to bust your balls Greg but driving a 6.0 Ford diesel the extended warranty is a must, this is the Ford extended warranty that i would have gone with and is about the same as i had through GMPP/General Motors. http://www.fordwarrantys.com/resources/brochures/PremiumCARE_Brochure.pdf


No kidding? 

Ford Warranty was not available, hence me purchasing this one.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tomstruble said:


> what about the dealer recomending it?
> 
> i'd hate to be on the wrong end of a Di Bernardo vendetta:shutup:


I've also had issues with the dealer as well. Let's not get into the shipping company they recommended who lost my truck in transit for over a week.

The dealer is worthless in my opinion. If this was anything other than a vehicle, I would have returned it based the bull**** factor I got on all fronts.


----------



## NHCremodeling (Mar 20, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> I used to be a GM tech and a Chrysler tech and i myself believe in extended warranties. The only warranty to buy is one through a dealer and offered by the manufacturer. For example i bought the GMPP Gold for my Duramax, 3yrs and 75k of coverage, bumper to bumper with $0 deductable. That warranty cost me almost $4k and believe me, i used it. Now a bunch of you out there will say oh thats a waste of money. Well while a bunch of you are driving around with clunks and rattles and minor problems because you dont mind living with it i myself was taking my truck to the dealer to be fixed. My truck just came off its warranty several months ago, not bad for a truck that is 5yrs old and 107k on it. Only once was there an item that the extended warranty did not cover "wear item" and the OEM engine warranty did cover it but cost me $100 deductable.
> 
> When i blew the head gaskets i had an option of which warranty to use for the repairs, i opted for the aftermarket for the 10day rental car which the OEM warranty did not offer. I know for sure i received at lest $7K in service repairs through the warranty. Well worth it IMO. Knowing what your looking at in the paper work, how warranties work, how the dealership works and knowing vehicles are a must.


Reading your post made my head hurt! :blink:

Let me get this straight. You're proud that you bought a piece of shiat that needed over 7k worth of repairs, and even prouder that you ponied up FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS over and above the purchase price for the privilege!

The only thing I got out of your post is NEVER buy a GM Duracrap diesel. So thanks for that heads-up anyway.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not up on how the search engines work...But if we had a bunch of posts that had phrases like:


Cars warranty is no good

C.a.r.s. warranty sucks

CARS warranty = don't buy

these kind of things would turn up on the search engines would'nt they?

CT comes up real close to the top on lots of searches I do that have nothing to do with construction.

Maybe we can kill them with "kindness."



Just thinking....


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tgeb said:


> I'm not up on how the search engines work...But if we had a bunch of posts that had phrases like:
> 
> 
> Cars warranty is no good
> ...


Exactly, that was my thought.:w00t:

I'd also LOVE to see a rally on their Facebook page. Only two people have chimed in.

Here it is again: http://www.facebook.com/carsprotectionplus

And you are so, so right. C.A.R.S. Protection Plus warranties should be avoided at all costs because they suck. In fact CARS or C.A.R.S. has demonstrated they are dishonest in publicly available court testimony where several judges have flat out said that C.A.R.S. Protection Plus warranties and representatives were guilty of making it "so difficult to attain coverage and comply with warranty obligations" that they "essentially reduced the value of the warranty to the plaintiff to the point it was worthless."

That's just awesome.


----------

